# My new packaging



## Hendejm

Here is my new packaging. Id appreciate any feedback. I wanted something that protected the soap that was a bit more eco-friendly than shrink wrap.  The fragrance still comes through the paper which is good!


----------



## Martha

The label is absolutely stunning. Curious as to why you chose to wrap it instead of having a cigar band type label so you could see the soap. Are your soaps more about their qualities (conditioning, etc.) and scent rather than the colors and swirls? 

Kudos!! It's a beautiful package. Your soap marketing groupies are growing in number.


----------



## Dean

Love it!  Very professional.


----------



## MGM

VERY nice. I miss seeing the soap, but I *love* the package.
Just a question....you say "enriched with cocoa butter"....does that simply mean you're using cocoa butter as one of your ingredients, or do you have some sort of post-saponification enrichment? I remember a discussion where someone wanted to ensure that their "good" oils were the ones left behind in a superfat....is that what this is?


----------



## Hendejm

Martha said:


> The label is absolutely stunning. Curious as to why you chose to wrap it instead of having a cigar band type label so you could see the soap. Are your soaps more about their qualities (conditioning, etc.) and scent rather than the colors and swirls?
> 
> Kudos!! It's a beautiful package. Your soap marketing groupies are growing in number.


Thank you very much!

There are a couple of reasons that I cover the soap. 

Protection - in transport better and soap stays protected from grubby fingers.

No need to expose- if customer purchases in a store - there is a sample to feel, see,smell. They purchase something already wrapped and pretty.  If purchased online they can’t feel or smell it and I would have a picture of unwrapped soap on the webpage. 

More professional looking - it creates a cohesive message with my branding.  I feel it feels and looks more luxurious when it’s wrapped. 

I can’t think of a good reason to expose the soap....other than it’s usually done that way (it isn’t by the way). I know people at craft fairs leave exposed and that’s fine if that’s your brand. It’s not mine and I like a finished, polished look. It makes a prettier gift in my opinion and I can charge more for the soap.


----------



## cmzaha

Martha said:


> The label is absolutely stunning. Curious as to why you chose to wrap it instead of having a cigar band type label so you could see the soap. Are your soaps more about their qualities (conditioning, etc.) and scent rather than the colors and swirls?
> 
> Kudos!! It's a beautiful package. Your soap marketing groupies are growing in number.


Cigar bands, while they look nice are a real pain. As soap shrinks the bands loosen and the soap is open to getting dirty. With him wrapping the soaps they do not get dirty and look really nice.


----------



## Hendejm

MGM said:


> VERY nice. I miss seeing the soap, but I *love* the package.
> Just a question....you say "enriched with cocoa butter"....does that simply mean you're using cocoa butter as one of your ingredients, or do you have some sort of post-saponification enrichment? I remember a discussion where someone wanted to ensure that their "good" oils were the ones left behind in a superfat....is that what this is?


Thank you!!  You’d still see the soap if you were buying - in person or on website. This is what the purchased soap will look like. It keeps/stores better and looks nicer in the store and home. Makes great gifts!

And yes - I used the cocoa line simply to state that cocoa is included.... pure marketing gimmick No special processes needed and saponification does not discriminate as to what it reacts with. It reacts with all the oils equally.


----------



## Terri E

Nice packaging and a lot of effort to wrap but I too would like to see the soap


----------



## Hendejm

cmzaha said:


> Cigar bands, while they look nice are a real pain. As soap shrinks the bands loosen and the soap is open to getting dirty. With him wrapping the soaps they do not get dirty and look really nice.


What Cmzaha said!  Thx!



Terri E said:


> Nice packaging and a lot of effort to wrap but I too would like to see the soap


Thank you! You’d see the soap in the store or on website via unwrapped sample or photo.


----------



## dibbles

I like it! Are you planning on having different papers, or just one? I like the one you are using, but wonder if it will always be available.


----------



## MGM

Hendejm said:


> And yes - I used the cocoa line simply to state that cocoa is included.... pure marketing gimmick No special processes needed and saponification does not discriminate as to what it reacts with. It reacts with all the oils equally.



I think you're correct that "lye and fatty acid enriched" would not have played as well...


----------



## Hendejm

dibbles said:


> I like it! Are you planning on having different papers, or just one? I like the one you are using, but wonder if it will always be available.


Thank you!! I thought about that too.   Right now I can purchase the paper in bulk but I think I will change the paper with every batch. It keeps is more “artisan” and “small batch” like 



MGM said:


> I think you're correct that "lye and fatty acid enriched" would not have played as well...


Lol. You say that BUT if you played the whole message right - it could be a funny and possibly good brand identity ( think going with the whole ANTI-organic, earthy, save the whale kind of message - and embracing something like - we use chemicals because our grandma did. It works - why fix it kinda angle)


----------



## dibbles

Hendejm said:


> Thank you!! I thought about that too.   Right now I can purchase the paper in bulk but I think I will change the paper with every batch. It keeps is more “artisan” and “small batch” like


I would keep the paper the same for each scent, for as long as you have it. Then change the paper to something else in the same color family for that scent. Just for continuity in retail spaces. Online, it really doesn't matter. That way someone who loves honeysuckle can more easily spot it. On the other hand, different colored papers for the same scent might be a very attractive display. I am afraid I sometimes don't give people enough credit. But if they knew they liked, for example, a soap that was wrapped in yellow paper but didn't remember the name (was it juicy lemon or lemongrass) and went to get more...but nothing was wrapped in yellow paper, would they even think to look at something wrapped in green or pink. People can be pretty dense.


----------



## Hendejm

dibbles said:


> I would keep the paper the same for each scent, for as long as you have it. Then change the paper to something else in the same color family for that scent. Just for continuity in retail spaces. Online, it really doesn't matter. That way someone who loves honeysuckle can more easily spot it. On the other hand, different colored papers for the same scent might be a very attractive display. I am afraid I sometimes don't give people enough credit. But if they knew they liked, for example, a soap that was wrapped in yellow paper but didn't remember the name (was it juicy lemon or lemongrass) and went to get more...but nothing was wrapped in yellow paper, would they even think to look at something wrapped in green or pink. People can be pretty dense.


You are absolutely right. I would keep soaps in same color scheme even if I did change paper. I have also toyed with printing the entire label including the background so that it’s just a matter or printing more sheets.


----------



## Kurt

Sturdy, rustic, floral, professional. I love it. Well played good sir!


----------



## Cal43

Oh lala, I love everything about it. I’m trying labels myself and I can’t get the hang of it yet.


----------



## Hendejm

Kurt said:


> Sturdy, rustic, floral, professional. I love it. Well played good sir!


Thank you!  High praise and I certainly appreciate it very much.



Cal43 said:


> Oh lala, I love everything about it. I’m trying labels myself and I can’t get the hang of it yet.


Thank you!  This is version 4 or 5 ...I’ve lost track. Keep at it...you’ll get it!


----------



## Obsidian

Very nice. Lots of info without being busy or cluttered. Do you have ingredients on the back?


----------



## Dawni

It'll catch my eye for sure if it were sitting on a shelf near me. And the colorful paper contrasts very well with the black n white label.. Love it!


dibbles said:


> I would keep the paper the same for each scent, for as long as you have it. Then change the paper to something else in the same color family for that scent. Just for continuity in retail spaces. Online, it really doesn't matter. That way someone who loves honeysuckle can more easily spot it. On the other hand, different colored papers for the same scent might be a very attractive display. I am afraid I sometimes don't give people enough credit. But if they knew they liked, for example, a soap that was wrapped in yellow paper but didn't remember the name (was it juicy lemon or lemongrass) and went to get more...but nothing was wrapped in yellow paper, would they even think to look at something wrapped in green or pink. People can be pretty dense.


I agree with this, and also curious now what the other scents/colors look like hehe.. Same pattern but different color? Different pattern altogether?


----------



## Meena

Hendejm said:


> I have also toyed with printing the entire label including the background so that it’s just a matter or printing more sheets.



I think that's an excellent idea, Hendejm.  I like that wrapping paper okay (not crazy for it), but I feel that if you made the entire wrapper plus label as a unit, you'd make your life easier, have less to purchase, would never run out of a style or color of paper so could permanently brand each different soap you're offering, ... you get the gist.


----------



## Hendejm

Obsidian said:


> Very nice. Lots of info without being busy or cluttered. Do you have ingredients on the back?


Thank you!  Yes - ingredients are on the back....along with description



Dawni said:


> It'll catch my eye for sure if it were sitting on a shelf near me. And the colorful paper contrasts very well with the black n white label.. Love it!
> 
> I agree with this, and also curious now what the other scents/colors look like hehe.. Same pattern but different color? Different pattern altogether?


Ask and you shall receive!  I mocked up two more. The one in the middle (green) is scanned and printed as one sheet rather than a wrap and separate label.


----------



## Kurt

The labels coordinate beautifully with the packaging. Super fresh and inviting!


----------



## DWinMadison

I’d buy it. Very nice. Reminds me of products I’ve seen at Bath and Bodyworks, but small batch charm.


----------



## Hendejm

DWinMadison said:


> I’d buy it. Very nice. Reminds me of products I’ve seen at Bath and Bodyworks, but small batch charm.


Thank you. I hope I haven’t inadvertently copied Bath and Bodyworks!  I’m gonna go check out their site. It may be back to the computer drawing board for me!



Hendejm said:


> Thank you. I hope I haven’t inadvertently copied Bath and Bodyworks!  I’m gonna go check out their site. It may be back to the computer drawing board for me!


I just checked them out and yes, similar but different. Theirs is more background less label and mine is the opposite. My logo is pretty prominent and their is super small.  I’m ok!  I was scared for a minute!


----------



## DWinMadison

Hendejm said:


> Thank you. I hope I haven’t inadvertently copied Bath and Bodyworks!  I’m gonna go check out their site. It may be back to the computer drawing board for me!



LOL. No, no, no. I meant that figuratively....like something you might see there or Crabtree and Evelyn. (Are those even still things?  I can’t remember the last time I walked into a mall.)


----------



## Dawni

Hendejm said:


> Thank you. I hope I haven’t inadvertently copied Bath and Bodyworks!  I’m gonna go check out their site. It may be back to the computer drawing board for me!


I don't think that should stop you though.. Printed paper isn't new, and I think yours really look lovely. Maybe you'll think up another marketing gimmick?

There's a gal here who uses only recycled gift wrapping paper for example and it's written on her label. If you buy from her and "donate" paper you get a discount. But that means nothing matches. And it's not soap she sells but it's a good gimmick.

Edit:
Ah I see you've seen theirs. I'm glad you're not going back to the drawing board then


----------



## SYT

I love your label and wrapping.   Very classy and still rustic feeling.


----------



## penelopejane

Hendejm said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> There are a couple of reasons that I cover the soap.
> 
> Protection - in transport better and soap stays protected from grubby fingers.
> 
> No need to expose- if customer purchases in a store - there is a sample to feel, see,smell. They purchase something already wrapped and pretty.  If purchased online they can’t feel or smell it and I would have a picture of unwrapped soap on the webpage.
> 
> More professional looking - it creates a cohesive message with my branding.  I feel it feels and looks more luxurious when it’s wrapped.
> 
> I can’t think of a good reason to expose the soap....other than it’s usually done that way (it isn’t by the way). I know people at craft fairs leave exposed and that’s fine if that’s your brand. It’s not mine and I like a finished, polished look. It makes a prettier gift in my opinion and I can charge more for the soap.


All excellent points.
I love the packaging. 
It is recyclable too!  
I would not buy an unwrapped soap.
Great work.


----------



## WinterWorks

Hi! First- It is gorgeous. I agree that I'd like to see the soap but you have eplained how that will happen.
You asked for feedback so here's what I notice from a visual/ design perspective: The square bullets between "fresh . Natural. Simple" are two different sizes. You might want to make those equal.  Also- I've heard that too many type styles is not advised. You might reconsider simplifying yours. Do think the old fashioned typewriter font is current and good- Also the White Birch font. 
These are just hings to consider. Overall fantastic job, though!


----------



## Hendejm

WinterWorks said:


> Hi! First- It is gorgeous. I agree that I'd like to see the soap but you have eplained how that will happen.
> You asked for feedback so here's what I notice from a visual/ design perspective: The square bullets between "fresh . Natural. Simple" are two different sizes. You might want to make those equal.  Also- I've heard that too many type styles is not advised. You might reconsider simplifying yours. Do think the old fashioned typewriter font is current and good- Also the White Birch font.
> These are just hings to consider. Overall fantastic job, though!


Thank you!  Great points to consider. I missed the square bullets sizing - great catch. Regarding the 4 fonts - I generally agree to limit to 3 - but in this case, to convey handmade, craft, artisan - I went with 4 - the typewriter font being the latest addition. I don’t want it to look too polished. But now that you’ve caught it - I may have to re-think my perspective. Thank you!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart

beautifully done Hendejm but I would expect nothing less from you!!!


----------



## Dean

Hendejm said:


> Thank you!  Yes - ingredients are on the back....along with description
> 
> 
> Ask and you shall receive!  I mocked up two more. The one in the middle (green) is scanned and printed as one sheet rather than a wrap and separate label.
> View attachment 36317



I like variety pack even more!

Im interested in ur creation proc.  Did u hire someone to design ur labels (like and old friend from Imagineering) or did u just research soap labels and combine a bunch of elements from ur research?  Do u have a graphics/design bkgrnd?


----------



## maxine289

The packaging is lovely. It makes the product seem more upscale. Do you hand wrap the soap yourself?


----------



## Sultana

Beautiful packaging. I think the covered soaps is a much more professional look but it also depends on what your market is.


----------



## Hendejm

Dean said:


> I like variety pack even more!
> 
> Im interested in ur creation proc.  Did u hire someone to design ur labels (like and old friend from Imagineering) or did u just research soap labels and combine a bunch of elements from ur research?  Do u have a graphics/design bkgrnd?


Thanks, Dean!  My creation process is all me and experience from my background. I pulled elements from different methods I’ve seen during research. I shared packaging with friends and solicited feedback. This is now the 5th version and there may be one more to go before I put it to bed.



maxine289 said:


> The packaging is lovely. It makes the product seem more upscale. Do you hand wrap the soap yourself?


Thank you! I do wrap by hand which is ok for now but I will need to explore other options going forward. I saw a little jig/machine that someone created that sped the process up so I may look into that a bit more. If I can find the YouTube link again I will share here.



Sultana said:


> Beautiful packaging. I think the covered soaps is a much more professional look but it also depends on what your market is.


Thank you! I agree. There are some brands that keep it in log form and it when sold they cut it. This wouldn’t work for that type of sale.



Hendejm said:


> Thank you! I do wrap by hand which is ok for now but I will need to explore other options going forward. I saw a little jig/machine that someone created that sped the process up so I may look into that a bit more. If I can find the YouTube link again I will share here.


Here is the link to the little wrapping jig/machine that someone created. I may devise something similar to speed up the process. It’s pretty cool!  Credit given to Tyars Media for the idea...don’t know them but I like their idea!


----------



## Clarice

I like your idea of printing the whole label, then you can control the design 100% and eliminate the step of pasting the white "info" portion.  

One thing I have found, however, with some inks, if hands are a bit damp or greasy, the ink smears or comes off on fingers.  I am sure this could be solved with different ink - but you might want to check these out under some "less than clean" fingers to see what happens.  This may be ink or printer dependent - not sure.  

There has been a lot of research that indicates that many buy soap by smell - so the ability to smell through the packaging is super - well done!


----------



## Martha

Hendejm said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> There are a couple of reasons that I cover the soap.
> 
> Protection - in transport better and soap stays protected from grubby fingers.
> 
> No need to expose- if customer purchases in a store - there is a sample to feel, see,smell. They purchase something already wrapped and pretty.  If purchased online they can’t feel or smell it and I would have a picture of unwrapped soap on the webpage.
> 
> More professional looking - it creates a cohesive message with my branding.  I feel it feels and looks more luxurious when it’s wrapped.
> 
> I can’t think of a good reason to expose the soap....other than it’s usually done that way (it isn’t by the way). I know people at craft fairs leave exposed and that’s fine if that’s your brand. It’s not mine and I like a finished, polished look. It makes a prettier gift in my opinion and I can charge more for the soap.



I'll say it again...beautiful. I like the different (but coordinating) colors on the different soaps. Understand about the reasons for wrapping. I think I've been so enraptured with looking at and smelling the soap I've been making that I wasn't thinking about the practicalities of shipping and selling them, nor the marketing. I don't aspire to sell my soap. Gasp.


----------



## Hendejm

Clarice said:


> I like your idea of printing the whole label, then you can control the design 100% and eliminate the step of pasting the white "info" portion.
> 
> One thing I have found, however, with some inks, if hands are a bit damp or greasy, the ink smears or comes off on fingers.  I am sure this could be solved with different ink - but you might want to check these out under some "less than clean" fingers to see what happens.  This may be ink or printer dependent - not sure.
> 
> There has been a lot of research that indicates that many buy soap by smell - so the ability to smell through the packaging is super - well done!


Thanks, Clarice!  I use color laser so no worries about smearing. I also use the laser on waterproof paper(film) for sugar scrubs labeling and it works great in the shower too!


----------



## Martha

Hendejm said:


> Here is the link to the little wrapping jig/machine that someone created. I may devise something similar to speed up the process.
> 
> It might be worth it to print subtle alignment lines on the reverse side of the paper so it speeds up lining up the soap.


----------



## Hendejm

That’s an AWESOME idea!!!!!!  Thank you!


----------



## Dean

Hendejm said:


> Here is the link to the little wrapping jig/machine that someone created. I may devise something similar to speed up the process. It’s pretty cool!  Credit given to Tyars Media for the idea...don’t know them but I like their idea!




OMG...that's amazing!  Do they sell it?  If not and you make one, you should sell it.  I'd buy one...if I ever sell.


----------



## earlene

Just a comment about seeing unwrapped samples of soap in a store:  I think that could change over time depending on the policies of the particular store.

Yesterday I went into my favorite health food store (since I have lived here) and noticed they no longer have any naked soaps anywhere in the store.  None of the wrapped soaps where see-through wrapping either.  they used to have at least one sample bar naked for the wrapped soaps and they used to sell naked soap by the bar or loaf.  I did not ask if there was a policy change, but it is apparent that there has been, for whatever reason.  I can see the wisdom of not having exposed soap on the shelves in a store that also sells food, so there may have been a health department issue involved (just one possible scenario as to why this change, but it could be any number of things.)


----------



## Hendejm

Thanks for that, Earlene!  Those are good points!  It probably is a health and safety concern.

I don’t think they sell it but I am going to bang out a prototype for myself. If I come up with something that works I’ll make one for you too. The issue I have to overcome is making a jig that can accommodate different size bars so the sides will have to be adjustable.   Stay tuned....


----------



## Dean

Hendejm said:


> I don’t think they sell it but I am going to bang out a prototype for myself. If I come up with something that works I’ll make one for you too. The issue I have to overcome is making a jig that can accommodate different size bars so the sides will have to be adjustable.   Stay tuned....



Yeah.  I thought of that.  The cavity mold I'm using makes a fatty.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps

Dean said:


> OMG...that's amazing!  Do they sell it?  If not and you make one, you should sell it.  I'd buy one...if I ever sell.



She does sell it on her Etsy store


----------



## Cal43

Hendejm said:


> Thank you!  Yes - ingredients are on the back....along with description
> 
> 
> Ask and you shall receive!  I mocked up two more. The one in the middle (green) is scanned and printed as one sheet rather than a wrap and separate label.
> View attachment 36317



These are so beautiful!! They are stealing worthy.


----------



## Hendejm

I don’t want to step on anyone by selling something that someone else created so I am adding link to where you can purchase on Etsy. It’s a great concept - I wish I had thought of it!  I don’t know her or endorse her product in any way. It’s just really nifty!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/599058...wrapping-tool-soap?ref=shop_home_feat_2&bes=1


----------



## HowieRoll

I love - LOVE - the packaging!  It totally screams "upmarket" to me, and I would expect to pay a premium for this soap.  I think the fonts are perfectly on point, the label is simple but informative, and it's easy to quickly see your company name and then find the scent of the soap.  Just gorgeous.

There is one small thing about the label that is a personal irritant, and that is the "sulfate free" and "paraben free" notation.  I'm not a fan when companies market by saying what is _not_ in their product, and would rather read on the front of a label what ingredients or process they are proud of and want to tout.  I realize that this can be a strong marketing ploy and is used by a _lot _of big (and small) companies (and in some cases they use it as fear mongering, or simply pandering to the latest public opinion craze), but it does irk me and personally turns me off to that product.  Then again, this irritation has only developed after I started making most of my own bath/body products (and thus became an ardent label-reader), and I can say that the pre-2016 me wouldn't have batted an eye about it!


----------



## Deborah Long

@Hendejm - Absolutely amazing!  I'm struggling with packaging and I love yours but want to know about the wrapping.  Did you use tissue paper, waxed, or what type and - do you think the colors will bleed into the soap?


----------



## Hendejm

Howie - thanks so much!  I really appreciate it. I agree about the paraben and sulfate statement. I struggled with filling the space because it looked too bare without it. I couldn’t make logo larger because of birch trees. I may still remove based on your feedback!  Thank you!


----------



## Martha

Hendejm said:


> Howie - thanks so much!  I really appreciate it. I agree about the paraben and sulfate statement. I struggled with filling the space because it looked too bare without it. I couldn’t make logo larger because of birch trees. I may still remove based on your feedback!  Thank you!


I agree with @HowieRoll too. I want to hear about the wonderful positives, not the random "negatives". Used to drive me nuts when it was the cholesterol free craze. Things that never ever had cholesterol (like celery) had cholesterol free labeling.


----------



## Hendejm

I guess every angle has an up and down side. It’s all a marketing ploy - just gotta pick your poison I guess!



Deborah Long said:


> @Hendejm - Absolutely amazing!  I'm struggling with packaging and I love yours but want to know about the wrapping.  Did you use tissue paper, waxed, or what type and - do you think the colors will bleed into the soap?


Thanks!  It is printed on 100lb bright white paper. There is no bleeding since it’s laser printed. I wouldn’t suggest inkjet as it may bleed If your soap sweats.

Labeling is a process - I suggest making some prototypes of different types and ask friends for feedback. There are also some great YouTube videos to give you inspiration. Search “soap packaging”   Good luck!


----------



## amd

I like the simplicity of it, nice graphics that print well with minimal color or in black and white. It looks nice with the paper wrapping.
I dislike "natural" on soaps because lye isn't natural, and it's an unregulated term. Also if you use FO's it's not natural - in my mind, but "natural" means different things to different people. This is just my personal "tick" 

You might want to look up labeling regulations, I think you need to have your address on the front label along with your business name. I think you also need to state Net Weight, not just the weight amount. I'm a bit rusty on regulations myself (and should probably dive back into it for a refresher) but this is what/how I remember it. You don't need to label soap, but if you do there are rules to follow - and then they are slightly different if you are following FTC or FDA regulations. For personal use/gifting carry on however you want, but it sounds like you are considering selling at some point so it would be a benefit to get it right from the start, lest using the wrong template come back to haunt you. Labeling confused the heck out of me when I was digging into it and I spent 6 months trying to sort it out. I'm 100% sure there's stuff I'm "not quite right" with on mine, but I'm not sure what isn't. (Or perhaps I'm just overly paranoid...) Yep, I do believe that I will be digging back into this topic again for myself!


----------



## DWinMadison

I’m not in the soap business and don’t pretend to be even a novice, but I’ve run a business as a CEO for most of my career, so I get marketing.  I’m wondering if you took your packaging concept and applied it to a box designed to hold, say, 3 bars if you might increase sales.  Many people buy pretty soaps to display as much as use, and personally, I tend to display the ones I make in groups.  Also, I never gift a single bar.  Its usually 3 for some reason. 1 or 2 to me seems sort of random and “cheap.”  Like, “Oh, thanks for this random bar of soap” followed by an awkward silence.  3 feels like a “set” to me—like a real gift. Maybe its just me.


----------



## lenarenee

DWinMadison said:


> I’m not in the soap business and don’t pretend to be even a novice, but I’ve run a business as a CEO for most of my career, so I get marketing.  I’m wondering if you took your packaging concept and applied it to a box designed to hold, say, 3 bars if you might increase sales.  Many people buy pretty soaps to display as much as use, and personally, I tend to display the ones I make in groups.  Also, I never gift a single bar.  Its usually 3 for some reason. 1 or 2 to me seems sort of random and “cheap.”  Like, “Oh, thanks for this random bar of soap” followed by an awkward silence.  3 feels like a “set” to me—like a real gift. Maybe its just me.



Very intriguing  thought.  Offering a package of 3 means the buyer has to make a bigger commitment - therefore have more confidence in what they are buying.  So, by default - perhaps a seller offering this portrays a "better" product...?

On the other hand, there's something very indulgent about buying  separate bars if you are treating yourself: "Oh! I'll take a Strawberry Garden, a Bright Lemon, an Apple Sage....oh....and I love Salty Seas too"  sort of thing.  So I guess you have to understand why your audience purchases what they do.


----------



## DWinMadison

lenarenee said:


> Very intriguing  thought.  Offering a package of 3 means the buyer has to make a bigger commitment - therefore have more confidence in what they are buying.  So, by default - perhaps a seller offering this portrays a "better" product...?
> 
> On the other hand, there's something very indulgent about buying  separate bars if you are treating yourself: "Oh! I'll take a Strawberry Garden, a Bright Lemon, an Apple Sage....oh....and I love Salty Seas too"  sort of thing.  So I guess you have to understand why your audience purchases what they do.



Absolutely agree.  I guess it depends on who your customer is and whether thy plan to use it, display it or gift it.  Of course, you could have your proverbial cake and eat it too...individual bars and boxed sets, with a slight discount on the per-bar price of 3.  Then again, you’d obviously have to be careful about controlling your packaging cost.


----------



## cmzaha

Hendejm said:


> Thank you! I agree. There are some brands that keep it in log form and it when sold they cut it. This wouldn’t work for that type of sale.



Keeping in log form and cutting as you go, really only works for M&P soap. CP will get to hard to cut in a short time

It is pretty slick, she sells a very nice one on in her Etsy Store
https://www.etsy.com/listing/599058...wrapping-tool-soap?ref=shop_home_feat_2&bes=1


----------



## Hendejm

I suppose you are right about M&P...hadn’t thought about that!  I was tempted to purchase one of her gizmos when I shared her link in an earlier post but I need it to be adjustable for different size soaps so I am going to make my own. I did make a prototype but it won’t work for taller Soaps  as made and if I make it larger - it won’t work for smaller soaps so adjustable is the way to go for me.


----------



## melinda48

Clarice said:


> I like your idea of printing the whole label, then you can control the design 100% and eliminate the step of pasting the white "info" portion.
> 
> One thing I have found, however, with some inks, if hands are a bit damp or greasy, the ink smears or comes off on fingers.  I am sure this could be solved with different ink - but you might want to check these out under some "less than clean" fingers to see what happens.  This may be ink or printer dependent - not sure.
> 
> There has been a lot of research that indicates that many buy soap by smell - so the ability to smell through the packaging is super - well done!



I design and print the wrappers for our soap and do only a couple of them in color. I have found that the newer inkjet printer inks (I use an HP inkjet printer) are excellent; they do not run or smidge. For the majority of my wrappers I use a Brother laser printer. I love making my own labels as I can note the lot numbers as I wrap the soap. My wraps are bands, not complete papers.


----------



## Ginger Aneshansel

Hendejm said:


> You are absolutely right. I would keep soaps in same color scheme even if I did change paper. I have also toyed with printing the entire label including the background so that it’s just a matter or printing more sheets.


That's a great ideal, they look great.


----------



## earlene

Re: labeling requirements in the US as Carolyn mentioned.  Just in case you are interested.  Soaps can be classified as only soap, or as a cosmetic, or as a drug, or as a cosmetic and a drug.  When the latter two, there are specific labeling requirements.  The best source I think for clarity of labeling requirements is Marie Gale's book, Soap and Cosmetic Labeling.  But since she bases her book on the regulations of the Federal Government, you can peruse the Federal Regs as well.

Marie Gale's website on Soap & Cosmetic labeling:  https://www.mariegale.com/soap-and-cosmetic-labeling-book/
Marie Gale's labeling Quick Guide FAQ's:  https://www.mariegale.com/quick-labeling-faq/

Here are links to the FDA site (USA) regarding labeling requirements.

Summary of Labeling Requirements: https://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/Labeling/Regulations/ucm126438.htm

Cosmetic labeling  guide (pertains to some soaps, depending on claim or customer perception):  https://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/Labeling/Regulations/ucm126444.htm

Small Business & Homemade Cosmetics Fact Sheet : https://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/ResourcesForYou/Industry/ucm388736.htm

Some say that if you sell your soap and say it is only soap, that it can be sold without a label.   However, that's not entirely true in all cases.  If public perception believes that pine tar soap is medicinal, then no matter what you say, you need to label it as if it were a drug because you cannot know that your customers won't be buying it for medicinal use.  Meeting the labeling requirement as such protects you as a business owner.  

Additionally, fragrances and especially some Essential Oils should be listed because there are safety precautions that are important for those who would be affected.   It is important to buy from a reputable vendor who lists safe usage rates in soap and to follow those, as well as to list the possibly problematic ones on your labels.

Examples of some essential oils cautions by vendors:  
See these sites for cautions on EOs they sell that should not be used by pregnant women:

https://www.rockymountainsoap.com/pages/pregnancy-and-essential-oils
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...ke-articles/Essential-Oils-And-Pregnancy.aspx

This is not an entirely exhaustive listing.  Just a few references that may help when it comes to labeling.


----------



## penelopejane

Hendejm said:


> Here is the link to the little wrapping jig/machine that someone created. I may devise something similar to speed up the process. It’s pretty cool!  Credit given to Tyars Media for the idea...don’t know them but I like their idea!




When you are thinking of packaging you have to take into consideration time and money. 
This method looks great but it requires a sticker ($$) and a bit more paper than I use to wrap the same soap.  I use a horizontal cigar band stuck together with glue to label and hold my wrapping together.  But I use a lot less paper.  Paper is the most expensive part for me as I make my own labels. 

So knowing the width of the paper you are going to use and playing with wrapping your soap to efficiently use the paper is really worthwhile. The time taken to wrap the soap is important as well.


----------



## MadTeddyBear

It does work pretty well.  Made one this afternoon with wood I had leftover from making a cutter and some plastic cuttings mats from the dollar store.  It does only work on my bars with pretty specific dimensions so it would end up taking a full sheet of printer paper with a lot of being trimmed/wasted.  But it was really easy to use and I could wrap bars quicker and more consistently with it.


----------



## loriag

That is a very cool wrapping tool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## redhead1226

earlene said:


> Re: labeling requirements in the US as Carolyn mentioned.  Just in case you are interested.  Soaps can be classified as only soap, or as a cosmetic, or as a drug, or as a cosmetic and a drug.  When the latter two, there are specific labeling requirements.  The best source I think for clarity of labeling requirements is Marie Gale's book, Soap and Cosmetic Labeling.  But since she bases her book on the regulations of the Federal Government, you can peruse the Federal Regs as well.
> 
> Marie Gale's website on Soap & Cosmetic labeling:  https://www.mariegale.com/soap-and-cosmetic-labeling-book/
> Marie Gale's labeling Quick Guide FAQ's:  https://www.mariegale.com/quick-labeling-faq/
> 
> Here are links to the FDA site (USA) regarding labeling requirements.
> 
> Summary of Labeling Requirements: https://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/Labeling/Regulations/ucm126438.htm
> 
> Cosmetic labeling  guide (pertains to some soaps, depending on claim or customer perception):  https://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/Labeling/Regulations/ucm126444.htm
> 
> Small Business & Homemade Cosmetics Fact Sheet : https://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/ResourcesForYou/Industry/ucm388736.htm
> 
> Some say that if you sell your soap and say it is only soap, that it can be sold without a label.   However, that's not entirely true in all cases.  If public perception believes that pine tar soap is medicinal, then no matter what you say, you need to label it as if it were a drug because you cannot know that your customers won't be buying it for medicinal use.  Meeting the labeling requirement as such protects you as a business owner.
> 
> Additionally, fragrances and especially some Essential Oils should be listed because there are safety precautions that are important for those who would be affected.   It is important to buy from a reputable vendor who lists safe usage rates in soap and to follow those, as well as to list the possibly problematic ones on your labels.
> 
> Examples of some essential oils cautions by vendors:
> See these sites for cautions on EOs they sell that should not be used by pregnant women:
> 
> https://www.rockymountainsoap.com/pages/pregnancy-and-essential-oils
> http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...ke-articles/Essential-Oils-And-Pregnancy.aspx
> 
> This is not an entirely exhaustive listing.  Just a few references that may help when it comes to labeling.



Thank you for all the work you put into this. Very informative.


----------



## Meena

Hendejm said:


> Ask and you shall receive!  I mocked up two more. The one in the middle (green) is scanned and printed as one sheet rather than a wrap and separate label.
> View attachment 36317



ooooh, charcoal and kelp?  so curious as to what that one looks like.


----------



## DWinMadison

cmzaha said:


> Keeping in log form and cutting as you go, really only works for M&P soap. CP will get to hard to cut in a short time
> 
> It is pretty slick, she sells a very nice one on in her Etsy Store
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/599058...wrapping-tool-soap?ref=shop_home_feat_2&bes=1



Mega awesome.  Between molds, cutters and now a wrapping jig, I can’t get out of my wood shop long enough to make any soap!!!


----------



## DirtyKnuckles

Sir, your label really shrieks "professional".  I see lots of powerful stimuli in it, especially the imagery the name provides. While not "bull of the woods"/Duluth Trading Company/logger dive bar, it's pretty woodsy for guys like me.  And definitely tony enough that you'd expect to see it in Aspen Colorado gift shops! Just looking at the label makes me anticipate a high value item with a commensurate price. And ain't that what the marketers wanna do for you?



DWinMadison said:


> LOL. No, no, no. I meant that figuratively....like something you might see there or Crabtree and Evelyn. (Are those even still things?  I can’t remember the last time I walked into a mall.)


Dang! I remember Crabtree and Evelyn...wish I could get their Hungary Water again. One of the few scents other than woodsmoke and fresh rain that I care to wear.


----------



## DWinMadison

DirtyKnuckles said:


> Sir, your label really shrieks "professional".  I see lots of powerful stimuli in it, especially the imagery the name provides. While not "bull of the woods"/Duluth Trading Company/logger dive bar, it's pretty woodsy for guys like me.  And definitely tony enough that you'd expect to see it in Aspen Colorado gift shops! Just looking at the label makes me anticipate a high value item with a commensurate price. And ain't that what the marketers wanna do for you?
> 
> 
> Dang! I remember Crabtree and Evelyn...wish I could get their Hungary Water again. One of the few scents other than woodsmoke and fresh rain that I care to wear.



Here you go...Have at it, and send me some!
https://thebeautygypsy.com/queen-of-hungary-water/
Very interesting reading btw


----------



## Katina Grimm

dibbles said:


> I like it! Are you planning on having different papers, or just one? I like the one you are using, but wonder if it will always be available.


I love the look!  Very beautiful and finished looking.  I do  though like to see the soap too....im still in process how I want mine to look.  Thank you  for sharing!! 
I also had the question as well in regards to the paper.    Where do you buy your paper from?


----------



## DWinMadison

So, I was pondering the multi-soap set discussed above and wondering how you could package them without a ton of added expense.  That got me thinking about how I could package some sets of three soaps that I need to gift to my Mom-in-law and a friend of hers who are celebrating birthdays.  I was looking around my garage and spied a pallet.  I decided to make simple rustic boxes perfectly sized to hold 3 of my soaps. Pallets are ubiquitous and free!  Weather was too nasty to do shop work, so that’s a project for next weekend.


----------



## Longtimesoaper

How pretty!  I love it. My labels look just awful compared to yours. Maybe this old girl needs to learn some new tricks.


----------



## earlene

DWinMadison said:


> So, I was pondering the multi-soap set discussed above and wondering how you could package them without a ton of added expense.  That got me thinking about how I could package some sets of three soaps that I need to gift to my Mom-in-law and a friend of hers who are celebrating birthdays.  I was looking around my garage and spied a pallet.  I decided to make simple rustic boxes perfectly sized to hold 3 of my soaps. Pallets are ubiquitous and free!  Weather was too nasty to do shop work, so that’s a project for next weekend.



I don't know if you can still do this, but when my sons were young (talking about 45 years ago now), I used to get free paper tossed out by printer companies on a regular basis.  My brother who was a printer told me go out back behind the print shop and take whatever you want after it's tossed out.  Now I think it's called 'theft' to take paper that's been tossed out.  But I do often find various packs of decorative papers for cheap at thrift stores.  Also periodically, there are some pretty good sales of decorative paper at various places and I have found some real bargains in my travels.  You are lucky you can find free pallets. I don't see them free very often anymore, but you kind of need a pick-up truck to haul them so I am guessing you have such a vehicle.  We don't have one, much to the surprise of my husband's co-workers.  They think everyone who lives in the mid-west everyone owns a p/u truck.


----------



## saponem

Wow! It is pretty wrapping and neat.


----------



## Carl

I too think the "Full" wraps here look awesome.

But, how do you monitor the bars when they are fully covered?  If something goes bad under the paper, you will never know.


----------



## carolp

Hendejm said:


> Here is my new packaging. Id appreciate any feedback. I wanted something that protected the soap that was a bit more eco-friendly than shrink wrap.  The fragrance still comes through the paper which is good!
> 
> View attachment 36313


I love it!  Would you mind answering a couple of specific questions?  What size do you buy your paper in? Does it come in a roll or sheets?  And, what type of paper is it?  I am afraid to make an investment in packaging material to only find it is not appropriate for the product (colors stain soap, fading, soap stains paper, etc).  I am very new to my soaping endeavor and hope to learn by others mistakes! (thanks to those of you that have learned from them lol)


----------



## Hendejm

I’m sorry for not posting replies but it seems my forum access has been limited and/or severely slowed down. I am unable to access for days on end and then when I can access it slows to a crawl. 

The paper is regular letter 8.5x11 sheets. I print with laser so there is no worry about any bleeding or staining. It works out very well. 

As someone else has asked about checking conditions of soap - I keep one bar from each batch uncovered so I’m able to see if they develop any issues in quality. 

Thanks for all the kind words and hopefully this message gets posted.


----------



## Prysm

Hendejm said:


> I’m sorry for not posting replies but it seems my forum access has been limited and/or severely slowed down. I am unable to access for days on end and then when I can access it slows to a crawl.
> 
> The paper is regular letter 8.5x11 sheets. I print with laser so there is no worry about any bleeding or staining. It works out very well.
> 
> As someone else has asked about checking conditions of soap - I keep one bar from each batch uncovered so I’m able to see if they develop any issues in quality.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words and hopefully this message gets posted.



I've done a bit of tweaking.  If you still have a problem, please send me a private conversation and I'll need what type of equipment you are using, so we can trouble shoot for you.


----------



## Hendejm

Angie said:


> I've done a bit of tweaking.  If you still have a problem, please send me a private conversation and I'll need what type of equipment you are using, so we can trouble shoot for you.


You are awesome!!!!!!  It’s working now. You are my forum hero! Thank you!!


----------



## Kari Howie

Hendejm said:


> Here is my new packaging. Id appreciate any feedback. I wanted something that protected the soap that was a bit more eco-friendly than shrink wrap.  The fragrance still comes through the paper which is good!
> 
> View attachment 36313


It’s beautiful! Where did you get the paper? And what kind is it?


----------



## SandyBayRockport

It’s perfect! Well done.


----------



## melinda48

earlene said:


> I don't know if you can still do this, but when my sons were young (talking about 45 years ago now), I used to get free paper tossed out by printer companies on a regular basis.  My brother who was a printer told me go out back behind the print shop and take whatever you want after it's tossed out.  Now I think it's called 'theft' to take paper that's been tossed out.  But I do often find various packs of decorative papers for cheap at thrift stores.  Also periodically, there are some pretty good sales of decorative paper at various places and I have found some real bargains in my travels.  You are lucky you can find free pallets. I don't see them free very often anymore, but you kind of need a pick-up truck to haul them so I am guessing you have such a vehicle.  We don't have one, much to the surprise of my husband's co-workers.  They think everyone who lives in the mid-west everyone owns a p/u truck.


We don’t own one either! We do have a Honda CR-V which and haul just about anything though( except I don’t put “dirty good” in my cr-v. My husband’s is older so we use his as the “truck.”


----------

